# Bad company 2 / disconnects after 5 min



## leverpostei

Hi there!. I have some problems playing bad company 2 atm. I can join and play on a server for 3-7 minutes, but suddenly i get disconnected. I get put right back to the menu. Sometimes it says "the connection to ea online was lost" and other times a different error and sometimes nothing. What is strange is that i was at lan with my friend at _his place_. Everything worked fine, i didnt get disconnected once. He has the same type of internett speed, same ISP, and basically same modem (only difference is that i have wireless on mine). Btw: i use a cable. 

Note: i dont know if i have had this problem before since we just moved in to a new house 8 months ago and i havent tried playing bc2 before 2 weeks ago

My setup
I got Altibox modem, with Jensen router. I have connected to the modem directly but its the same.:4-dontkno

I7-930 Quad Core
HD 5870 1GB 
4GB DDR3 RAM
Asus P6T SE
Corsair 850w

If you need any more info, reply here 

Thanks


----------



## Floop

Hi leverpostei,

Is your BC2 updated to the most current version?
You should be able to fine the updater in the install folder.

Cheers.


----------



## leverpostei

Yes the game is up to date. I clicked the BFBC2updater.exe and i bc2 loads just normally


----------



## Floop

Ok then, are there any programs on your computer which could be interfering with your internet connection?
Does this kind of thing happen with any other games or is it specific to BC2?


----------



## leverpostei

No, this only happens to BC2. But i would doubt its my pc since i can play bf2 at my friends house (with my pc) when im at Lan. i dont think there are any programs that might cause problems. 

I also opened some ports, i dunno if it did this right but here is a pic:
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
(i've added translation to some of the words, what is RED is translated )

Thanks


----------



## leverpostei

EDIT: opening the ports made no changes, the game still disconnects to bc2 menu.


----------



## Floop

Seems like it could be a problem on the EA server side of things, I know of other people who have had this problem.

Have you tried doing a full reinstall of the game? (Remember to save your save games).
Also you could try contacting EA via email to see what they have to say.


----------



## leverpostei

I have conntacted EA but i havent got any answers yet. I really want to try to reinstall but ofcourse i cant find my cd cover with the cd-key. Is there a way i can find the cd-key on my pc and i could just download bc2 instead? 

hmmm... ill have a look around and try to find it


----------



## leverpostei

what if i do something with the DMZ host if you look at the pic in the earlier post. i have heard this fix the problem but there is a risk or something. Is it not recomended to use DMZ, what can happen?


----------



## Camisado

Dude im almost positive that its EA. This kind of stuff happened to me to, play on some non-EA servers and see how that works out for you


----------



## leverpostei

Playing on non-EA servers didnt work for me. Just got off on and i got disconnected :/ what now?


----------



## leverpostei

I think i've tried just about everything. 
- I have portforwarded: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting (Note: I dont know if my "intern ip" (internal ip) is the right one. I have tried to enter 1, 100 and 101 but no changes. 
- I have turned off my firewall and antivirus
- I have entered this code in cmd: netsh interface tcp set global ecncapability=disabled
and this one netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=highlyrestricted
- I have deleted gamesettings.bin
- I have NOT reinstalled because i cant find my cd and cd-key. If there is a way i can find my cd-key on my PC, i could just download BC2 and go from there.


----------



## Floop

It's an EA specific problem and seems to be coming from their side, the best thing to do would be to contact their support centre for advice.

You have tried everything to fix the problem and I can't think of much else you can do.


----------



## Foxandxss

Have You resolved this problem? I have the same same problem. Every game, after 2-3 mins I Got disconnected from the game and ea online. I installed the game through an ISO I had from game launch but I updated the game.

I think I have to try using EA downloader or something, but its a lot of GB.

Thanks.


----------



## leverpostei

No i havent fixed it yet. I still get disconnected. I just downloaded the Crysis 2 demo from steam and i sometimes get disconnected from crysis 2 server. I dont really care about crysis 2 at this point since its a demo, but it annoys me that bc2 is not properly working. EA needs to fix this. This only happens on Crysis 2 and BC2, Which are EA games... hmm... 

If you do find a solution, please reply.


----------



## Sarixx

Hey, i'm currently in the exact same situation you are in i can play for about 2-3 minutes then it disconnects. I've done some testing and i'm fairly sure this problem is on EA's side not ours because i cannot connect to bad company on ps3 and when i downloaded the Crysis 2 beta on PC the same thing happens as in bad company. Now i really need to fix this problem because Battlefield 3 is coming up and i dont intend to miss the multiplayer. I'd really appreciate any suggestions or help to fix this problem.

Thanks.

My PC:
Intel Core i5
GTX 250 Sli
8 gig RAM
Soundblaster SC
Blu-Ray DD.
920 watt PWS.
Liquid Cooling
Cisco Modem
D-Link Router


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

Try updating your Punkbuster...


----------



## tsujp

Hello leverpostei,

I and A LOT of my friends have had this problem and even in DMZ mode and correct port forwarding setups this still happens (due to my testing).

If you are behind a router or not directly connected to the modem in any way you will DC. As soon as I setup a direct connection to my modem I stopped DCing. This was the same at my friends houses and with multiple brands of modems and routers. We tested all of them in DMZ and with ports forwarded.

Note: This is the same on Crysis 2 as well due to my testing.

Try that and see if it works,

Fluidz


----------



## Andeby

Hey, I have this exact same problem, also with an Altibox net delivered Lyse through SKL which is my local electric company.

I have been searching for 1-2 years trying to find any solution to this. I have only seen a handful of people with this issue with Altibox, all from different parts of Norway. So far not seen anyone find a solution, all the threads end in nothing.

In my house, we have the Altibox 'home-station' (Dumbed down router making any advanced settings much harder and supposed to restrict new users from messing up their nets), it handles TV, phones and ofc the network. Net goes to three switches, one that has wireless on it. I get this on both wireless, and another switch that is not wireless.

At first only I was getting this, on only one PC. At this moment, I get it on both my PC's (Desktop using cable on one switch, laptop using wireless from another with perfect signal), my dad has gotten it I think but he doesn't notice it cause he usually don't run apps that are affected, and to this day my brother swears he has never seen it. My brother has always used the same switch as me. My PC's are on Win7 Ultimate, x64 on desktop and x86 on laptop. My brother is on Win7 Ultimate x64 and my dad was using XP when it happened to him.

At its worst, I have been getting dropped out every 30 seconds. I get dropped out of everything that requires a constant connection, like MSN, Xfire, Steam, WoW, BC2, Ventrilo. I used to get dropped from Spotify, but that has stopped, and downloads used to slow down as well as any streaming would stop, but that no longer happens as well.

Sometimes I don't see any DC's at all for a while, maybe 1-2 per week for a few weeks, then suddenly I get several per day and then it becomes unusable for a while. It was completely awful from 7th of December 2010 to sometime in January 2011, and has been awful for 3 months at one point earlier. It really makes my connection somewhat useless.

I did try to connect directly to the router/'home-station' for a while, but I forgot if I got a DC there or not. I am quite sure I did. We have called the ISP and they say there is nothing wrong in my area.

I really can't fathom what can be wrong, especially since there seems to be nothing wrong anywhere yet this keeps happening, and while it happens to me my brother on the same network, same OS, same switch, does not get it. Whatever is happening, it is beyond me.

Leverpostei: Do you ever get random DC's from programs like MSN, other games, Ventrilo, anything like that?


----------



## tsujp

Hello and welcome to TSF Andeby!

Have you checked with your ISP then? You said this was happening in Norway with a certain brand. 

Since Norway is a common area that would lead me to believe that these people are using similar ISPs running on the same type of network.

Maybe the ISP provides you with this modem/router. So check that it isn't your ISP which is dropping out. Some people get similar problems with TPG over here except their drop outs are only 1-2 per month if that.

Also, do try just using a direct connection to the modem/router with absolutely nothing else connected to anything. I.e. only you connected to the modem/router.

Don't go behind a switch or a router or use wireless.

Good luck!

Fluidz


----------



## leverpostei

Hi. This problem still bugs me. I was at my friends house this weekend and i brought along my router (which i've always used) and connected it to his modem (which also is altibox from the same company). No problem at all. I ran bc2 just fine. So this is clearly a modem problem. I've also tried several times to drop the modem and plug my pc directly to the modem but no luck. What is happening? I've also conntacted my ISP and that helped me alot... not. They say the dont have support for this and that and bla bla bla... I've also conntacet EA and sent them a report and so on but it still doesnt work. I sent EA another mail (i've sent like 4-5 already, and i've gotten answer on all of them) and im still waiting for an answer. Why cant everything work? There should be like a button on my modem that says: "Push to fix everything!"


----------



## Andeby

leverpostei said:


> Hi. This problem still bugs me. I was at my friends house this weekend and i brought along my router (which i've always used) and connected it to his modem (which also is altibox from the same company). No problem at all. I ran bc2 just fine. So this is clearly a modem problem. I've also tried several times to drop the modem and plug my pc directly to the modem but no luck. What is happening? I've also conntacted my ISP and that helped me alot... not. They say the dont have support for this and that and bla bla bla... I've also conntacet EA and sent them a report and so on but it still doesnt work. I sent EA another mail (i've sent like 4-5 already, and i've gotten answer on all of them) and im still waiting for an answer. Why cant everything work? There should be like a button on my modem that says: "Push to fix everything!"


Hey, could you please tell me if you get disconnects from anything else?
MSN, Skype, Ventrilo, other online games etc...


----------



## leverpostei

Nope, just BC2 at the moment. I did have som problem with Crysis 2 demo, but i cant test that now since the demo has ended. MSN, skype, vt works just as it should (havent used ventrilo in a while but i bet it works).


----------



## Foxandxss

I "Resolved" it using another router.

Im connected directly (by cable) to a TP-LINK modem-router. With this router, I can't play BF2 (I can play EVERY game but not this). Even the Crysis 2 demo was fine. Tried updated punkbuster, ports...

I put the router that my ISP gave to me in the past and it works, but its worst than the other so I abandoned BF2.


----------



## REEE SPECT WALK

I think it has to be a router issue. I have the exact same issue but here's the thing. On my last wireless/ethernet router I did not have this problem at all. It never disconnected. That router died on us. I bought a new one. Different brand (D-Link DIR-632). I set it up as instructed and thought everything was great. Now I can play BFBC2 for about 2-3 minutes at a time and I get disconnected from the game and brought back to the main menu. Sometimes it stays connected to EA Online, sometimes I get thrown off that too. I have been searching like hell for a solution. I have done port forwarding, I've disabled uPnP, I've put the pc in the router's dmz. I tried everything that everyone has suggested online and nothing has worked. Last router (Belkin) all fine. This router (D-Link) I lose connections every 2-3 minutes. Nothing in our ISP has changed so the difference has to be the router. The problem is there are literally dozens of network settings you can tweak on the router and I don't know what most of them are. Even the descriptions of them don't tell you much. I'm sure there's a tweak in there somewhere solve this problem but I haven't found it. I just wanted to let you all know because I think my experience is showing us that it's a router settings issue.


----------



## tsujp

Most people I see with this problem are using D-Link and are not connected directly to the modem-router. I.e. they have a D-Link router connecting their machine to their modem.

Glad your problem is solved.

Enjoy gaming 

Cheers,

Fluidz


----------



## leverpostei

Glad to hear that it worked for you. Sadly it still has not for me. I've tried several times to connect my pc directly to my modem but its all the same. I have contacted EA again and i sent them a report they said i should run. The results are attached. As you can se (in the UO TRACE1.txt file) there is 100% packet loss on Hop 3. They say this is the problem. I want to know how to fix this. Any ideas? I have contacted my ISP but no anwers yet.


ALSO! i found someone who has the exact same problem like me, with the exact same ISP and the same modem. My modem is a modem/router. This is what he said

"After trying all the possible fixes i have finaly resolved the connection problem. This fix will not help all of you, but for some it might. I had the problem that i couldnt stay in a game for more then 5-10 min before getting trown out.

I have a router and a modem. The router i set up so that all the right ports where open, but that did not work. What i then found out is that my modem from my internett provider also is a router. I called my internett provider ( norwegian lyse ) and they had an option so that i could bridge my modem/router to my router. Because the ports i open on my personal router wasnt open on my modem/router. But when i bridged my modem to my router i have control over the modem with router. So then it was just to open ports on my personal router and all was fixed. For norwegians using lyse as internett provider. Just logon altibox.no and go to mine sider (my page) to bridge your modem. I hope that some can use this fix. And sorry for my bad english hopefully ill see some of you online."

I cant find where it says bridge modem or anything of that sort. 

But as i said before, any ideas on how to fix Hop 3?


----------

